# 444 BLD algorithms



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

(First of all I would like to say I tried the searchfunction and checked the big cube BLD thread)

Hey guys,

I am on my journey to learn 444bld. I would like to know some of the algorithms to solve the r2 cases where the target sticker is in the l slice and r slice. Can anyone please provide me with these?

Also, incase of parity during the r2 stage, what algorithm do you apply to fix this?

Thanks a bounch


----------



## Henrik (Sep 9, 2010)

Via speedsolvings wiki site:

http://erikku.er.funpic.org/rubik/r2.html


----------



## aronpm (Sep 9, 2010)

l slice: set up to BUl and do (x' U' R U x) (U R2 U') M2 (U R2 U') (x' U' R' U x)
r slice: FUr: y' U r U R2 U' r' U R2 U2 y r2
BRd: r2 y' U2 R2 U' r U R2 U' r' U' y


----------



## Shack (Sep 9, 2010)

you cant use the same algorithms for R slice and for L you you bring it up to BU and use the alg to shoot to BU in 3x3 and undo the setup move... hope it makes sense

EDIT: hmm Aron was faster


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the answers guys! But euhm, Aron, M2 in that algorithm you wrote...? :-/


----------



## Henrik (Sep 9, 2010)

he means r2 

its the same as you would use on 3x3


----------



## MrMoney (Sep 9, 2010)

Yaay you guys are the best  But can "parity" appear when doing r2? An odd number of r2 ?


----------



## aronpm (Sep 9, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Thanks for the answers guys! But euhm, Aron, M2 in that algorithm you wrote...? :-/


Woops, sorry, I meant r2. 



MrMoney said:


> Yaay you guys are the best  But can "parity" appear when doing r2? An odd number of r2 ?


Yes, you can have parity. However unlike 3x3, you don't need to have corner parity too. To solve this you just need to use a parity algorithm to swap DFr and UBr. I use (D'L'F) (l' U2 l' U2 F2 l' F2 r U2 r' U2 l2) (F'LD)

However, I think that moves centers around so you should do that algorithm after solving centers.


----------



## KJiptner (Sep 9, 2010)

yes it can. On 4x4 you can deal with edges completely seperate from corners. My fix: rU2 r2U2 rU2 rU2 r2 lU2 r'U2 rU2 l'U2 (don't adjust r-slice before; leave it like it is, after your last r2-target)

Edit: Aron was faster again


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 9, 2010)

Hmmm... am I the only one in the World who uses 3-cycles for wings?! :confused:


----------



## Olivér Perge (Sep 9, 2010)

Pitzu said:


> Hmmm... am I the only one in the World who uses 3-cycles for wings?! :confused:



And since I learned it from you, me too!  I love 3 cycles, however the setup moves can be really tricky sometimes. 

But, yeah we suck!  (No Bence, not in the way you think we do. )


----------



## Pitzu (Sep 9, 2010)

Olivér Perge said:


> But, yeah we s*ck!  (No Bence, not in the way you think we do. )


But you are better than me.


----------



## TMOY (Sep 9, 2010)

We're at least three


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 9, 2010)

did you guys forget about Ville and Chris and Mike? Come on


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 9, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> did you guys forget about Ville and Chris and Mike? Come on



+1. 3-cycles for all pieces.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 9, 2010)

Needs an update since years, but:

r2 for big cubes


----------



## joey (Sep 9, 2010)

I use 3-cycles ~_~


----------

